# Portable SX OS RCM kit from Ebay (Possible SX Pro clone)



## BloodRose (Jul 22, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-S...r-JIG-kit-for-Nintendo-Switch-NS/253761906589

Came across the above when I was looking for a spare jig on Ebay today. Looks like it could be a clone of Xecuter's dongle from the sounds of it although it's a real ugly and clumsy looking one. 

Has anyone tried one of these things to see what it does? 

The official blurb says this:

This SX PRO-like hardware tool can be used as an injector instead of a computer. Please note that the battery is not included，it require an external Android cable. It can be plugged into a USB/charger/charger. The payload in the injector is written to SX_LOADER.bin by default. It can be replaced at will to adapt to the atmosphere and SX OS.


----------



## Kyuuketsuki (Jul 22, 2018)

It's better to continue using methods like NXL, I wouldn't waste $15 on this.


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 22, 2018)

Kyuuketsuki said:


> It's better to continue using methods like NXL, I wouldn't waste $15 on this.



I agree completely however I do think this could be useful to people who don't have an Android device if it works. Especially if one of these could be dumped and people could make their own using an Arduino or similar like the old PS3 jig. 

Something tells me that if this thing is just a dump of Xecuter's work then it likely isn't anywhere near as strongly protected and glued together.


----------



## Morty2K (Jul 22, 2018)

BloodRose said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-S...r-JIG-kit-for-Nintendo-Switch-NS/253761906589
> 
> Came across the above when I was looking for a spare jig on Ebay today. Looks like it could be a clone of Xecuter's dongle from the sounds of it although it's a real ugly and clumsy looking one.
> 
> ...



That is interesting, it looks a portable tp-link hotspot.


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 22, 2018)

Morty2K said:


> That is interesting, it looks a portable tp-link hotspot.



That was my first thought too. There are quite a few of them for sale on Ebay but I haven't seen them on AliExpress or anywhere else.

EDIT: Actually, scratch that.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Por...-kits-Short-Connector-Tools/32897953622.html?

Sounds like it needs a battery as well though they're obviously making them with far cheaper materials than Xecuter. On the plus side that should also mean that opening it up wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## BloodRose (Jul 23, 2018)

After a bit of digging around it seems like they may be selling modem dongles like the one from this thread rather than a clone of the SX Pro. 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/fusee-lede-dongle-6-payload-injector.508750/page-18


----------

